# 1 Week Charter in Abacos



## joshw5144 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have booked a 1 week charter with the moorings, in Abacos. Other then the fact that 1 week is not nearly enough time, does anybody have any recent advise on cool places to go/ things to do? I keep my boat in the PNW, and haven't been anywhere warm let alone sailed anywhere tropical. 

I have looked at the suggested itinerary on the moorings website and I notice alot of the places they recomend are really close (4NM was one). As much as I want to sit back and enjoy the surroundings I would like to log a few more miles while I'm there. 20 NM is a little more what I was thinking. 

And I would really love some info on fishing down there. The moorings has an option to rent fishing rods for 45 bucks a day which I thought was a little steep. But would that include other related gear (i.e. a gaff, which i think I might have trouble getting on a plane with)? Where would be best to drop a line in the water? Stay closer to shore or head out a little further (weather permitting). Is a sailboat fast enough to troll for tuna? What gear do you need?

Lastly... Lobster. Where are they? I will sail 24 hrs a day for 3.5 out of 7 days to get there as long as I can dive for a good amount of dinner. Thanks for any help and input anybody can share.


----------



## HerbDB (Sep 30, 2000)

I can't help you with the lobstering, but I spent several months in the Abacos two years ago. It is a great area, easy navigation and unless a norther comes through great sailing.

Don't miss Hope Town, it is great for at least two days. Nice beaches, snorkeling, good restaurants,

Great Guyana Cay is also popular. If you are traveling with children or don't want to be around heavy drinking, pass on Nippers a popular beach side restaurant/bar. The beaches are nice there too.

We really enjoyed our visit to Green Turtle Cay, but you have to go through a passage called the Whale to get there and under certain weather conditions it is impassable in a sailboat. You don't want to get trapped by the weather.

Here is a link to a photo blog of our trip down the ICW and our stay in the Abaco's. It will give you some idea.

Split Decision
It is a great place. Have fun.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I assume your charter is out of Marsh Harbor. I like the above posted suggestions, but my first goal would be Little Harbor to the south,- maybe with an anchoage in Robinson's Bight or Lynyard Cay. There's a nice "blue hole" at the west side of Robinson's Bight. You can come back north by elbow cay...Abaco Inn....Tahiti Beach....Hope Town to Man-o-War. I like Man-o-war,- very conservative Christian community, but more atuned to seafaring than other places. If the weather allows you to get past Whale Cay passage, then Green Turtle is nice, but keep an eye on your weather chance of returning. 'not a good passage in a rage! 'sure to be a good time, Aythya


----------



## bakerha51 (Nov 22, 2007)

Josh - can't say much about Abaco - haven't been there (YET). But had a recent experience fishing in the VI. I and a friend took medium heavy collapsible rods, reels, and a few spoons(gold/pink). Casted the weed beds in shallow bays and caught some really nice bone fish - very exciting! Also rigged a Tuna jig on 200yds of 100lb braid. Great fun but no fish - 7 knots was definitely fast enough. Make sure you are licensed and don't fish the park areas!!!


----------



## joshw5144 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone. When Iget back I will post some pictures.


----------



## BreakingWind2 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Don't miss Baker's Beach*

Don't miss Baker's Beach on Great Guana. Home of the now defunct Disney Cruise Lines "Treasure Island"
We anchored off there for two days, could have spent two weeks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Once time I saw a charter...I would really love some info on fishing down there. The moorings has an option to rent fishing rods for 45 bucks a day which I thought was a little steep. But would that include other related gear (i.e. a gaff, which i think I might have trouble getting on a plane with)? Where would be best to drop a line in the water? Stay closer to shore or head out a little further (weather permitting). Is a sailboat fast enough to troll for tuna? What gear do you need?


----------



## RaptorAT (Mar 29, 2010)

I would skip Little Harbor to the south. It was far and away our least favorite sport a few weeks ago when we went down. There is a pretty beach . But the resturant bar was not good and the only other thing was an art gallery. Additionally as it requires a bunch of navigation and narrow areas you almost are required to motor rather then sail it.

We also did moorings on a boat called Crookshanks. 
The boat was in so-so to bad condition in my opion compaired to other boats we have chartered over the last 4 years. In partiocular the auto helm would not hold or navigate. Additionally the VHF was awful and we used our handhelds we brought from home the whole time. 
One great thing down the Abacos is the local cruisers net they give weather, whats interesting different places, conditions at the whale and other passes. This is a must to listen to during your morning coffee. Plus there are some amusing bits like someone rescuing a catamaran that has drifted out to sea when it had its anchor not hold and the crew was on land. Someone in a dingy got to it and saved the boat. Weather wise it was too chilly but only rained one day.

We started in Marsh Harbor. Went to great guana cay. Nippers there was fun. It was spring break week so full of drunk college kids with girls dancing on the tables. The beach there was pretty. Their frozen nipper drink was tasty. We moored at Great Guana
Then we went thru whale pass to green turtle cay. This mooring was nice. We dingyed around and walked around on shore a while which was great. 
Then back through whale to spoil island for lunch and some shell hunting. For the evening we docked at Treasure Cay Harbor. If you stop here the beach across the way looks like a corona ad. Lovely Additionally in the morning before leaving the bakery does daily fresh cinnamon buns that are absolutely not to be missed. 
Then we went from Treasure down to little harbor. It was a lot of specific headings as to not run aground. Little harbor we moored again and went in. The art gallery is ok. There is a cool boat that has gone aground that someone built a party deck on. The beach bar/resturant was not great. Basically this was the worst stop of the trip but still fun. 
From little harbor we headed to Man of War Cay. This was a really nice place and one of the most pretty. On the way our starboard engine died due to the bilge pump failing and it flooding. Moorings did come fix it. We went into town and had a nice time walking around.
Then we went up to hopetown. Do walk up to the top of the lighthouse. The view is lovely and it is a neat thing to see. We rented a golf cart which please my fellow crew to explore the island but I would have prefered to spend more time walking around downtown area instead. Captain Jacks for dinner martini night 3/$12 was fun the rain was less fun. 
Then sadly we had to head back to marsh harbor and return the boat. 
Oh well sailing season on the Chesapeake bay is getting started.


----------

